# Has anyone heard from Jessica Jean?



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I have not seen any advise or posting from Jessica Jean. I always learned a lot from her helpful advice. Have I just missed seeing her or has she just not posted anything recently. Hope everything is fine with her.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Roxanness said:


> I have not seen any advise or posting from Jessica Jean. I always learned a lot from her helpful advice. Have I just missed seeing her or has she just not posted anything recently. Hope everything is fine with her.


Her last posting was on April 26th.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

You know, I have not seen anything from Jessica-Jean lately either. I hope she is doing well.
I do remember an uncalled for and nasty remark made about her not too long ago.
I want her to know that we all still love her.
Hope to be hearing from her again soon.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I was wondering the same.... hopefully we pray she is not ill. PLEASE JESSICA. let us know you are okay...you always have good advice, lovely things to say. we miss you!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MariElyn said:


> You know, I have not seen anything from Jessica-Jean lately either. I hope she is doing well.
> I do remember an uncalled for and nasty remark made about her not too long ago.
> I want her to know that we all still love her.
> Hope to be hearing from her again soon.


 You may not know that she has a new avatar and may not recognise it.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> You may not know that she has a new avatar and may not recognise it.


can you tell us what it is please and thank you?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Roxanness said:


> I have not seen any advise or posting from Jessica Jean. I always learned a lot from her helpful advice. Have I just missed seeing her or has she just not posted anything recently. Hope everything is fine with her.


I feel her presence.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I did not know she had a new avatar. I wish she would private message me so I can follow her. I will not let her avatar out to others since that is her choice.
Sorry someone has been mean to her. Jealousy? So many of us respect her and her knowledge. We miss her.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on, JJ...reveal yourself. You are missed! Hugs!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

meetoo said:


> can you tell us what it is please and thank you?


 by private message?????


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Roxanness said:


> I did not know she had a new avatar. I wish she would private message me so I can follow her. I will not let her avatar out to others since that is her choice.
> Sorry someone has been mean to her. Jealousy? So many of us respect her and her knowledge. We miss her.


I doubt that something mean would drive JJ away.... she may be traveling
You can add her to your Buddy List.... then go to your profile and click on her id easily and/or when you look at newest topics you can select "show buddies only"
Here's her profile link http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=11308


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

So I am not the only one missing her presence. I do hope she is busy vacationing and relaxing.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, Jessica Jean is a great contributor and I hope she realizes how much we look up to her. I can't believe the people that just make nasty remarks to be noticed. I hope that if someone posted a negative remark about JJ that she realizes that that is only one person out of hundreds/thousands.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I expect she might just be on holiday. She does go away quite often and doesn't log on.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Come back. JJ, we all miss you.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Roxanness said:


> I have not seen any advise or posting from Jessica Jean. I always learned a lot from her helpful advice. Have I just missed seeing her or has she just not posted anything recently. Hope everything is fine with her.


I have thought the same. Sure hope she's just taking a break or busy stocking up on more yarn!


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Check this out from.last week:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-540336-1.html


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

meetoo said:


> can you tell us what it is please and thank you?


Yes, please.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I was just thinking yesterday that I haven't seen a post by JJ in awhile. I do miss her informative posts too.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I too have missed her. I so much enjoy her knowledge, wisdom and willingness to share. She shares marvelous anecdotes about her life too. Is she also missing from the Ravelry site? I have not been following that site recently.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Haha-I think it would be easier hiding from the FBI then this group????


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

She has not been active on Ravelry (KP) either for 8 days. Where are you JJ?


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I was actually thinking of her yesterday.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I expect she might just be on holiday. She does go away quite often and doesn't log on.


I expect that you're right. She's a world traveler and doesn't always announce her trips. Probably a smart thing. :sm17:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't imagine why anyone who could have anything to say nasty and uncalled for about Jessica Jean.

She is a lovely woman and so full of knowledge.

I too hope she is well.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Roxanness said:


> I did not know she had a new avatar. I wish she would private message me so I can follow her. I will not let her avatar out to others since that is her choice.
> Sorry someone has been mean to her. Jealousy? So many of us respect her and her knowledge. We miss her.


I'd like to see someone try to be mean to Jessica-Jean! That is a woman who can take care of herself. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

kponsw said:


> I expect that you're right. She's a world traveler and doesn't always announce her trips. Probably a smart thing. :sm17:


Indeed.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

She's away...


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Hope having a wonderful time. Maybe finding some wonderful yarn.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Off to her daughters wedding! Surely hope she is having a great time!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

She posted on 4/20

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529129-1.html


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I expect she might just be on holiday. She does go away quite often and doesn't log on.


That'll be it - JJ's a strong character and wouldn't let unimportant scum get to her with their viciousness.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Good to see her post. Very cute new avatar. Isn't her afghan gorgeous!!!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Probably on vacation. She's not logged into Ravelry for 8 days..


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

painthoss said:


> I'd like to see someone try to be mean to Jessica-Jean! That is a woman who can take care of herself. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


????


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I miss reading her posts as well. I hope she is ok too. Please post if you have info about her. Thnx.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad she is celebrating daughters wedding and having a wonderful time. 
Sure we will see her soon.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

MariElyn said:


> Good to see her post. Very cute new avatar. Isn't her afghan gorgeous!!!


Yes it is. She does such beautiful work.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

hope all is well with you JJ.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

We love you Jessica Jane let us know that you are ok and ignore the nasty people.????????????❤❤


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I have learned a lot from her. Her advice And input is always reliable.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She could be on holiday.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Seems to me I remember recently she posted that she had been very busy (with family?); I also noticed her new avatar. I'm sure she'll be back soon, showing another lovely afghan!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

It is wonderful to see JJ is so well loved. Her afghan is magnificent. Shows how very talented she is and why her advice is so valued.

I hope she's having a great time with family and friends.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is her new avatar. When looking at her recent posts, it appears she participates in the attic.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

I love JJ's input, I have learned so much from her! Thank you for the time you take to help others.


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

She did say she was going to California for her daughters wedding sometime soon, perhaps it is this month. Hope that is all it is.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, she is missed. Although I don't post often, I would like her to know she's appreciated. Thank you Jessica Jean! Can't wait for your return.


----------



## nattysnana (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been hanging around this site for about 5 years now and every time I see her post I read it. She has so much interesting knowledge and ideas about knitting and crocheting. I have learned so much from her. I still have lots more to learn, like posting pictures for one. I too hope that she is still around. Ditto on the "come back JJ".


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have wondered about her too. Her explanations are clear and easily understood. All the best to JJ.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

She is one smart lady. Hope all is well.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

if you are worried about her send her a private message. simply click on her name and it will take you there.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I echo your comments. I've learned a lot from JJ.


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I enjoy her also, both her outlook on life and her knitting knowledge. Hope she comes back soon and what ever is keeping her away is a vacation and not an illness or the result of meanness.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe Jessica Jean is one strong lady....I said lady... not woman.....So, that means I think a lot of her and her wisdom.... I pray that she is just on a vacation because her knowledge about life and knitting are so important to this site. You can tell how well loved she is just by all these pages of positive comments... cannot wait to see something from her sooner than later.....


----------



## bbqbert1209 (Sep 1, 2015)

I glad someone mentioned this I always looked forward to her posting.She has been helpful is so many ways.Come back please.


----------



## bbqbert1209 (Sep 1, 2015)

I glad someone mentioned this I always looked forward to her posting.She has been helpful is so many ways.Come back please.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I've just sent her a PM no reply back yet, clicked on her Revelry and it say she was active 9 days ago.
So let's hope that she is save and well.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I've just sent her a PM no reply back yet, clicked on her Revelry and it say she was active 9 days ago.
So let's hope that she is save and well.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I've just sent her a PM no reply back yet, clicked on her Revelry and it say she was active 9 days ago.
So let's hope that she is save and well.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Hope is well with Jessica Jean, miss her and hope she returns soon.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

alexdoc said:


> Hope is well with Jessica Jean, miss her and hope she returns soon.


meant to say "Hope all is well ..."


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry about triple post having trouble with sending posts.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

JJ is away on holiday and hasn't always got Internet connection. She will be back. But it's so nice seeing messages of how she is missed and loved.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Cyber Granny said:


> JJ is away on holiday and hasn't always got Internet connection. She will be back. But it's so nice seeing messages of how she is missed and loved.


Hooray so glad that someone has let us know and that she is ok.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

I love her posts too -- she is so knowledgeable, and I've learned a lot from her since joining KP a few years ago. Wishing her well.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Her daughter was getting married in California.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> I doubt that something mean would drive JJ away.... she may be traveling
> You can add her to your Buddy List.... then go to your profile and click on her id easily and/or when you look at newest topics you can select "show buddies only"
> Here's her profile link http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=11308


Jessica-Jean has a long history (7+ years) of traveling periodically with her DH, and she chooses not to announce that online. I've learned not to worry about it.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

always enjoy Jessica-Jean, have a great vacation


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Been missing you as well JJ!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Gee, I wish somebody would miss me like that. I had some problems sometime ago and she wrote me a personal message. I appreciated that from her. I loved her old avatar with the profile picture. Got confused when she changed it. Jessica Jean is a beautiful name. I asked her about that - that was her long personal letter to me.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Let us know you’re ok JJ.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

MariElyn said:


> You know, I have not seen anything from Jessica-Jean lately either. I hope she is doing well.
> I do remember an uncalled for and nasty remark made about her not too long ago.
> I want her to know that we all still love her.
> Hope to be hearing from her again soon.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

JJ did post sometime back that she would be out of commission and not knitting for awhile. She does read our posts and has commented.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

She had several posts on April 26. I'm sure she is fine and having a good time (or being bored to tears).


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

She is really a knowledgeable person when it come to knitting. I miss her too.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I don’t believe the Jessica Jean I feel I have come to know through her chats would let anyone’s negative remarks scare her away! Let’s hope she’s traveling!


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

I always enjoy reading her answers or remarks too. Joining my well wishes to everyone's


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you search for her on the user list, you can see her new avatar. I haven't seen her lately, but I don't read every post.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

It makes me smile that so many people are still asking where is JJ , but on pages 2,3,4,5 it is stated she is away enjoying herself.
Don't people read a thread from the beginning to see if your question has been answered before you post your question. 
JJ enjoy your time away from the circus.
We love you and miss you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

If I notice a usually active member absent I send a PM unless I've read/heard they are going away somewhere

JJ is a beautiful lady so full of brilliant advice


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

meetoo said:


> can you tell us what it is please and thank you?


You can see it by searching the User List for Jessica-Jean


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

She was on a lengthy trip and now is on another one. She is fine. We have blabbed back and forth. Not to worry everyone.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Cyber Granny said:


> It makes me smile that so many people are still asking where is JJ , but on pages 2,3,4,5 it is stated she is away enjoying herself.
> Don't people read a thread from the beginning to see if your question has been answered before you post your question.
> JJ enjoy your time away from the circus.
> We love you and miss you


Ah, I love your observation about reading from beginning of a thread. I find the answers are there.

And deoson't anyone chec speling? I expecially get a charge out of "crotchet."[sic] I know many people are alphabetically, grammatically and keyboard challenged so I try not to criticize. And trusting the computer ... oh pul-eese. I make boo-boos too, so I'm not a snob. But I know there's no "crotch" in crochet!!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been missing JJ's posts too.

As for unkind messages, this may be an expression from another era, but "Consider the Source" still applies.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

NO they don't and it drive me crazy. They don't always even read the question carefully before posting.


Cyber Granny said:


> It makes me smile that so many people are still asking where is JJ , but on pages 2,3,4,5 it is stated she is away enjoying herself.
> Don't people read a thread from the beginning to see if your question has been answered before you post your question.
> JJ enjoy your time away from the circus.
> We love you and miss you


----------



## coralpearce (Jun 16, 2015)

I love her new Avatar.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Roxanness said:


> I have not seen any advise or posting from Jessica Jean. I always learned a lot from her helpful advice. Have I just missed seeing her or has she just not posted anything recently. Hope everything is fine with her.


Hope your having a great time JJ! 
In the mean time we all miss you. :sm02:


----------



## coal cracker (Jul 15, 2016)

she was the reason I signed up for knitting paradise --saw her posts and learned so much from her. hope she pops up soon.


----------



## joycelarson (Jul 1, 2014)

Miss seeing her name here though ,Hope she is well


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Love her.She is such a great help always.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Roxanness said:


> I did not know she had a new avatar. I wish she would private message me so I can follow her. I will not let her avatar out to others since that is her choice.
> Sorry someone has been mean to her. Jealousy? So many of us respect her and her knowledge. We miss her.


I just checked her profile and saw her new avatar (so funny, wonder what the story is behind it).And I also saw she posted on April 26-that is sort of long to go without seeing her here. Hope all is well.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

meetoo said:


> by private message?????


KPers can easily find JJ's new avatar and it's a funny one. I can't seem to copy and paste. Just search for her username. Jessica-Jean


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I only read to page 3 of the posts here wondering about Jessica-Jean. I saw posts from Jessica-Jean on the Ravelry group.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> She has not been active on Ravelry (KP) either for 8 days. Where are you JJ?





Kansas g-ma said:


> She had several posts on April 26. I'm sure she is fine and having a good time (or being bored to tears).


There _were_ some tears shed - by bride, groom, and more than a few others - but not tears of boredom.

I actually lugged not only this big, comparatively heavy laptop, but a notebook, a tablet, and an SIM-card-less smart phone across the continent. I had imagined I'd have some down-time each evening before bedtime and would be able to get online for awhile each day. Hah!!! 
We got back around 9PM on Wednesday night, and I'm still suffering sleep-deprivation! 
On the plus side, my daughter's wedding was *FANTASTIC!!!* As a photographer's wife, I have attended more weddings than most of the general public, and most of them cost much more than this one, but none was half as good.

Best touch? As a photographer's daughter, she knew all about the clinking of a knife against a glass to indicate the newlyweds _must_ kiss. So, her instructions to the DJ were that he announce at the beginning of the reception that any glass clinking would be the signal for EVERYONE to kiss whoever was at hand. She had thought that would _reduce_ the clinking; instead, no one clinked their glass, not even _once_!!! Have I yet said that my daughter is a genius?? :sm15:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds as if everyone had a ball.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I miss reading her knowledgeable posts on here as well. Her answers are always spot on when solving a problem.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jeanne, so glad to see you again. Sounds like you had a wonderful time. You'll have memories to treasure for a lifetime

Just think...a whole topic devoted to you! A fine tribute.


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad to have you back and that you had a good time. Rest up, so only what is most important to you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There _were_ some tears shed - by bride, groom, and more than a few others - but not tears of boredom.
> 
> I actually lugged not only this big, comparatively heavy laptop, but a notebook, a tablet, and an SIM-card-less smart phone across the continent. I had imagined I'd have some down-time each evening before bedtime and would be able to get online for awhile each day. Hah!!!
> We got back around 9PM on Wednesday night, and I'm still suffering sleep-deprivation!
> ...


I'm so glad it all went so well. Welcome back!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad you're back JJ! And sounds like special memories were made. Rest up and get back to your knitting.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There _were_ some tears shed - by bride, groom, and more than a few others - but not tears of boredom.
> 
> I actually lugged not only this big, comparatively heavy laptop, but a notebook, a tablet, and an SIM-card-less smart phone across the continent. I had imagined I'd have some down-time each evening before bedtime and would be able to get online for awhile each day. Hah!!!
> We got back around 9PM on Wednesday night, and I'm still suffering sleep-deprivation!
> ...


Good to see you back! Sounds like you had a wonderful time. :sm24:


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad to hear that you had a wonderful time......was there any doubt? She is your daughter so of course, she is a genius. Sounds like she could be a wedding consultant.

We are all happy to see you back and to hear how wonderful it was.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

Glad to hear you're back, also sorry that your trip is over, as it seems that you had a wonderful time. Did miss hearing from .
you


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

So glad the wedding went well. Of course your daughter is a genius! :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Glad to hear that you had a wonderful time......was there any doubt? She is your daughter so of course, she is a genius. Sounds like she could be a wedding consultant.
> 
> We are all happy to see you back and to hear how wonderful it was.


Absolutely everyone was astounded to learn that it was three months from proposal to wedding, and that they both worked full-time (she, ER nurse; he, appellate lawyer/ADA) while organizing the whole shindig themselves. It seems that most couples employ a wedding consultant and take a year or more from start to finish.


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely everyone was astounded to learn that it was three months from proposal to wedding, and that they both worked full-time (she, ER nurse; he, appellate lawyer/ADA) while organizing the whole shindig themselves. It seems that most couples employ a wedding consultant and take a year or more from start to finish.


Hi J-J; will you be able to post a photo or two from the wedding? ????


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely everyone was astounded to learn that it was three months from proposal to wedding, and that they both worked full-time (she, ER nurse; he, appellate lawyer/ADA) while organizing the whole shindig themselves. It seems that most couples employ a wedding consultant and take a year or more from start to finish.


They are both in professions where organization and attention to detail are important and they knew what they wanted. I am impressed.

I did party planning and decor before there were wedding consultants. We did centerpieces and backdrops for theme parties and worked for most of the caterers in our community. One of my favorite jobs was at an estate where we were doing props and decor around the pool area. As I was walking towards the house past the tennis courts and the gardens, there was a Henry Moore nude. I had never seen one outside of a museum.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NKC55 said:


> Hi J-J; will you be able to post a photo or two from the wedding? ????


If/when we find the wires for our cameras, and when our daughter uploads those she's collecting from the guests. They had insisted no one give them any gifts; people who have about completed meshing two houses into one and are expecting to foster-to-adopt one or more children have absolutely no need for any additional 'stuff'. What they had said they wanted was all the photos everyone would surely snap. They figured that between a couple of good friends who just happen to be professional photographers and my darling, they would have all the usually staged photos, and that the candid shots from everyone else would fill in any blanks. She was ticked off that we hadn't thought to bring our cameras' wires, that our memory cards aren't compatible with her computer, and none of the wires she has fit our bleeping cameras!
Since getting back, I'm spending as much time as possible in my recliner or bed - any position that keeps my feet elevated. My feet and ankles no longer look like inflated rubber feet/ankles, but they've still aways to go to get back to normal, as in visible ankle-bones. Spending too many waking hours with feet on floor for eight days and being plunged into 90*F temperatures for the first two was not a great start. Eating too richly for that time was the topper. I wouldn't have missed it for anything, but I'm _very_ glad I won't be doing anything akin ever again! :sm01:


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sounds like you had a great trip and it was a wonderful wedding, but yes, time to rest up now!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I think she went over to ravelry.com. She has given me wonderful advice - and very quickly when help was needed.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

suepro said:


> I think she went over to ravelry.com. She has given me wonderful advice - and very quickly when help was needed.


LOL she wrote a post just above yours. I guess you did not read the entire thread. She has been on here since yesterday. LOL '
thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll bet she is vacationing, and I am sure she will be back on soon, we have all come to rely on her words of wisdom...we do miss you, Jessica Jean!


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

JJ, keep your feet up and your needles moving---a good way to relax.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> I doubt that something mean would drive JJ away.... she may be traveling
> You can add her to your Buddy List.... then go to your profile and click on her id easily and/or when you look at newest topics you can select "show buddies only"
> Here's her profile link http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=11308


Okay this comes up as your link is broken... Jessica-Jean's private posts are gone from my page too. Now it came up in April I think it was that one could not "leave" Knitting Paradise.. obviously this untrue and JJ you need to share again your knowledge for those who were wanting to know how to leave. Not me I just hope you are OK and will be back!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tygereye said:


> Okay this comes up as your link is broken... Jessica-Jean's private posts are gone from my page too. Now it came up in April I think it was that one could not "leave" Knitting Paradise.. obviously this untrue and JJ you need to share again your knowledge for those who were wanting to know how to leave. Not me I just hope you are OK and will be back!


Nothing wrong with that link. http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=11308
No, no one can "leave" KP. Until/unless Admin returns to administrating, no one can even get a mis-placed topic moved or a post one shouldn't have made deleted. Admin seems to be missing since around Christmastime, so good luck with that! :sm17:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Weddings are fun, but exhausting. So glad it all went well, and congratulations to the happy couple. Glad you are back, J.J.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

suepro said:


> I think she went over to ravelry.com. She has given me wonderful advice - and very quickly when help was needed.


I think several hundred of KP's are also members of Ravelry (Knitting and Crochet Paradise Group) Not 'gone over' just members of both clubs! As you'll see from other posts, she's alive and well and posting on KP!


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Her last posting was on April 26th.


Yes indeed, too have learned from her wisdom, Geraldine

:sm24:


----------

